# August 2012 Horse Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

*Congratulations to August's Horse Photo of the Month Contest winner, Kyro!*

Kyro (10 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

omgpink (10 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

BornToRun (10 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

SorrelHorse (10 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

EthanQ (10 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

GracielaGata (9 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

countryryder (7 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

SplashedOvero (6 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

BarrelRacingLvr (6 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Ellieandrose (5 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

RosiePosie06 (5 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

gymkhanaprincess7 (5 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

kim_angel (5 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

EveningShadows (4 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

WickedNag (4 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

NeuroticMare (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

TheSkipper (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Roperchick (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

SilentPromises (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Zora (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

kindraeventing (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Shoebox (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

countof3 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Saranda (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Horsnaround64 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

BarrelBunny (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Ok Paints (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

7thhorsesoldier (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Caitlinpalomino (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

PurpleMonkeyWrench (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Horses4Healing (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

HipHopHorseman (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

DrumRunner (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

HorseLovinLady (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

PapSett (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

randomrider92 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

AbbyLee (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

MurrayLover12 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

hemms (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

TrojanCowgirl (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

EmilyandJesse (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Kayella (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Eileen (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Blue (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Cowgirlali (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

luv2ride (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

ioconner (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Rachel1786 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

kittersrox (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

cinnamon (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

usdivers (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Canteringleap (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

armydogs (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

HippieCowgirl (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Malice (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

monkeyleap (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

cowgirlup07 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Boo Walker (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

LizzieE (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Falicity (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

QHriderKE (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Hazels (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

CrossCountryStar (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Creampuff (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Serenity06 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Plains Drifter (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Elizabeth Bowers (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

horsedreamer21 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

CLaPorte432 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Blondehorselover (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Failbhe (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

BlooBabe (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Carp (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

barrelracer516 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Nuala (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

redwing57 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

AngieLee (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

texasgal (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

bhorselover (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

VanillaBean (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

MangoRoX87 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

MLShunterjumper (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

calicokatt (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

mfed58 (0 votes)


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

I hope it's okay to post here? 

I wanted to say thanks for everyone who voted for my picture. The horse in the picture, Estrella, died a month ago, because of colic. So her winning really made my day, it's like a tribute to her, so thank you


----------

